
HTML/CSS Course - CaiGengYang
So I am taking up a HTML&#x2F;CSS class at Pragmatic Labs in Singapore which costs 1,500 SGD for a 3 day course. It costs a ton of money, but I felt like I needed some serious help learning how to program computers from scratch. Hopefully this is a good start towards my dream of building the next Google, getting back to America and staying there P :P<p>Course: Web Front-End I: HTML and CSS (Complete)
Date: 29-31 July (Wed to Fri)
Time: 9.30am to 5.30pm (with 1 hour lunch break)
Address:
21 Cuscaden Road
Ming Arcade, #05-01
Singapore 249720
(5-min walk from Orchard MRT)
======
SuperManfred
Since you are starting out, I highly recommend Javascript into your learning
stack and it might be great to get to know Meteor install:
[https://www.meteor.com/install](https://www.meteor.com/install) Tutorial:
[https://www.meteor.com/tutorials/blaze/creating-an-
app](https://www.meteor.com/tutorials/blaze/creating-an-app)

and there are hundreds of places you can learn to code for free online. Before
you think about recreating the next google use the current version and you'll
find thousands of ways to learn things without parting with a Dollar.

~~~
CaiGengYang
[http://www.paulgraham.com/googles.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/googles.html)

------
allpratik
This is super crazy money. I will strongly recommend to follow any HTML/CSS
course online. If you badly need it understand concepts in very easy (Read:
non-technical) way, I may help out with that money! :P

~~~
CaiGengYang
[http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html](http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html)

